# Masonic tube



## scribe1384pm (Nov 3, 2013)

Found at a farm a friend of mine bought recently. They knew I was a Mason and gave it to me. After a lot of elbow grease and some WD40 I managed to get it open. Alas, it was empty. At first I thought it was an apron tube, but it's only 1 3/4" diameter. What are your thoughts as to what it is?





My Freemasonry


----------



## JFS61 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like an apron tube to me, as the diameter is in the right range for one.


----------



## drsteve (Nov 3, 2013)

I am guessing it once held a lodge charter


Sent from my GT-P5113 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## scribe1384pm (Nov 3, 2013)

It sure won't hold a present day Texas apron. I've been a very active Texas mason for 44 years and it's the 1st one I've seen. My grandfather was raised in 1923 in Alabama and his apron might stuff into it, but I doubt it.


My Freemasonry


----------



## brother josh (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow looks old possible apron since I can't see thickness can't tell if not tgat then yea a document of great importance 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Plustax (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks to be about the right size tube to contain a Goat Riding Crop.  :53::001_rolleyes:


----------



## MarkR (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with drsteve.  It look very much like the tube that holds our Lodge Charter.


----------



## otherstar (Nov 4, 2013)

It likely held a Lodge Charter, or a Patent for the 32nd degree.


----------



## scribe1384pm (Nov 4, 2013)

Otherstar, I'm more inclined to think it used to hold a document. But not a Texas charter. They are way too large to fit into the tube. Patent, maybe, but there is no SR insignia (two headed Phoenix ) on the tube. Only the S&C. I don't know if I mentioned it, but the tube was found on a farm in East Texas. Reklaw, Tx. I plan on putting it in our display case at Lodge along with all the other things of Masonic nature that our lodge has.


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782 (Nov 4, 2013)

Is it wood or metal? Could it perhaps have been intended as a time capsule for documents? (And subsequently found to be too small?)


My Freemasonry


----------



## scribe1384pm (Nov 4, 2013)

Metal thin wall pipe w/caps


My Freemasonry


----------



## rebis (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks similar to the tube that holds our lodge constitution


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 5, 2013)

scribe1384pm said:


> Otherstar, I'm more inclined to think it used to hold a document. But not a Texas charter. They are way too large to fit into the tube.


Our charter is too big, also, which has unfortunately led to it being folded a few times before being rolled and placed in the tube.  Since the charter was issued in 1857, and is on actual parchment, we are afraid to unroll and unfold it lest it break apart.


----------



## K. Laurence Barlow (Jun 10, 2016)

scribe1384pm said:


> Found at a farm a friend of mine bought recently. They knew I was a Mason and gave it to me. After a lot of elbow grease and some WD40 I managed to get it open. Alas, it was empty. At first I thought it was an apron tube, but it's only 1 3/4" diameter. What are your thoughts as to what it is?
> 
> View attachment 3714
> 
> ...


Your picture appears to be a Charter tube.   I am Worshipful Master of Kaibab Lodge #25 and I am looking for one.   Would you please email me with your permission or not of how I may obtain the one you have, or if anyone knows where I can get one.   I am beholden to the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Utah and I live in Salt Lake City.   Thank you for your time.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 11, 2016)

K. Laurence Barlow said:


> Your picture appears to be a Charter tube.   I am Worshipful Master of Kaibab Lodge #25 and I am looking for one.   Would you please email me with your permission or not of how I may obtain the one you have, or if anyone knows where I can get one.   I am beholden to the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Utah and I live in Salt Lake City.   Thank you for your time.


http://www.macoy.com/Charter-Holder-P2787.aspx#


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 11, 2016)

If a charter is stored folded or rolled in a tube, is it kept that way when the lodge is open or is it taken out and on display?

Here, lodges have their charters framed under glass. They must be prominently displayed when the lodge is open. Having it rolled up or folded would not be acceptable. As my lodge has its own building we have ours framed and on display at all times in a holder attached to the Master's pedestal.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 11, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> If a charter is stored folded or rolled in a tube, is it kept that way when the lodge is open or is it taken out and on display?
> 
> Here, lodges have their charters framed under glass. They must be prominently displayed when the lodge is open. Having it rolled up or folded would not be acceptable. As my lodge has its own building we have ours framed and on display at all times in a holder attached to the Master's pedestal.


 I've wondered about that. I know of a visitor to a lodge which displayed a copy of the charter framed under glass. He requested to see the original to establish regularity. It was folded and very old, no living member of the lodge had ever seen it unfolded but they got it out of a pouch and showed it to him and all. The copy was accurate.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 12, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> If a charter is stored folded or rolled in a tube, is it kept that way when the lodge is open or is it taken out and on display?



Two of my lodges have the tube out visible during tiled meetings.  Two of my lodges have the charter in  a framed display visible at all times.  I think most of them are copies not originals.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 13, 2016)

From the Minnesota Masonic Manual:
"The Charter of the Lodge, either displayed or in a protective case, must be present in order to open the Lodge."


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 14, 2016)

I saw that same tube on National Treasure!

-.-


----------

